# Alternative Media Server like PLEX?



## juan (Mar 20, 2014)

Is there any media server like plex that i can run on a vps? I have a good running plex server running on debian and i would like to setup one too on a FreeBSD, problem is plex can only work on an x64 version of FreeBSD and the vps provider doesn't allow FreeBSD x64. Thanks.


----------



## HostHoarders-Mike (Mar 21, 2014)

None of them will be as good as Plex. I believe Moviida works on FreeBSD but I have never used it. Why not just run Debian or Ubuntu?


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 21, 2014)

Get a provider that will allow x64 systems. That doesn't make since not to allow unless they are not using the correct vps technology that allows you to host both 32 and 64. What was there reason not to allow it. Plex is the best in my opinion.


----------



## juan (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm more used to with FreeBSD in terms of security and PF, but if i can't find the alternative, well, i might just use debian too, i can't just dispose the vps since it's hosted by a very reputable provider and it has a very reasonable price for its specs because of the discounted promotions.


----------

